# Algie Ball



## Psychopathic_Mixture (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey guys just wanted to know what is and Algie ball? I've seen them at the stores and I always wondered what they were. Do they like spread out or what?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

there actually not algee, i think there supposed to help water quality or something like that. you might pm yorkie he knows about them.


----------



## Glen (Mar 27, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> there actually not algee, i think there supposed to help water quality or something like that. you might pm yorkie he knows about them.
> [snapback]940332[/snapback]​


Actually they are algae...they are balls of algae, which get bigger. They do not spread or get taller but become bigger in circumferance. Balls must be rotated (hehe) every once in a while so that they maintain their round shape.
Also called marimo's and Japans national plant


----------



## compton4x4 (Aug 5, 2007)

They can spread, the hairs of algea can come loose and spread to surfaces in your tank. If you try them, try them in a test tank for a month or so.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

compton4x4 said:


> They can spread, the hairs of algea can come loose and spread to surfaces in your tank. If you try them, try them in a test tank for a month or so.


Very unlikely...if you want them to spread, you have to unball them and attach them to the surface to form a carpet. They are not your typical algae. Marimoto balls are the freshwater equivalent of desirable saltwater macroalgae.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

compton4x4 said:


> They can spread, the hairs of algea can come loose and spread to surfaces in your tank. If you try them, try them in a test tank for a month or so.


no need to dig up a 2+ year old thread.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> They can spread, the hairs of algea can come loose and spread to surfaces in your tank. If you try them, try them in a test tank for a month or so.


Very unlikely...if you want them to spread, you have to unball them and attach them to the surface to form a carpet. They are not your typical algae. Marimoto balls are the freshwater equivalent of desirable saltwater macroalgae.
[/quote]

Ok, so I know its a 2 year old thread. But I have a question on this. I have one good sized ball. Exactly how do you attach it to the surface without it floating? I know how to use nylon string to tie it to a piece of driftwood, but how do you attach it to the substrate?


----------

